
From Encrypted Drives to Amazons Cloud – The Amazing Flight of the Panama Papers - jaxonrice
http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2016/04/05/panama-papers-amazon-encryption-epic-leak/#48c726361df5
======
ksenzee
> its portal used by customers to access sensitive data was run on a three-
> year-old version of Drupal, 7.23

Drupal 7.23 is vulnerable to [https://www.drupal.org/SA-
CORE-2014-005](https://www.drupal.org/SA-CORE-2014-005). Anyone who's ever
read a Wikipedia article on SQL injection could have had shell access to that
site. As a Drupal core contributor, I've always felt a small irrational amount
of guilt for not catching that defect. But today suddenly I feel just a tiny
bit better.

